# Форум для решивших переступить черту > Обсуждаем суицид >  [...]

## Ragen

[...]

----------


## Aare

Извините, просто любопытно. А о чём вообще речь?

----------


## Ragen

[...]

----------


## Ragen

[...]

----------


## Aly

А может его и нельзя выставить, если там никакого рычага/кнопки нет для этого?

----------


## EnergyCOREs

[...]

----------


## Ragen

> что хоть натолкнуло тебя на этот поступок? В двух словах. Раз уж решил самоубиться, хуже не станет.


 Инвалидность у меня... Я вообщемне понимаю всего этого с предупреждением, остановкой суицида.


Я перепутал редуктор с регулятором верно?

----------


## Vladislav

[...]

----------


## GematoGen.Tomsk

Автор темы найден мертвым. 



> Следователи обнаружили на месте происшествия полиэтиленовый пакет, шланг и баллон с гелием. 
> Молодой человек оставил предсмертную записку с текстом: "Я сам ушел. Прошу никого не винить".
> https://www.sarinform.ru/news/2018/08/15/202298

----------


## Vladislav

Как говорят мои друзья американцы в таких случаях: -"rest in peace". Я надеюсь, что ТАМ он нашёл то что искал, ведь этот наш мир слишком ущербный, чтобы в нём оставаться. В нём можно оставаться, только если есть ради кого и не ради каких-то там абстрактных родителей, которые "подарили" жизнь, а ради действительно стоящих людей вне зависимости от степени родства. Никто не вправе его осуждать, потому-что никто и пальцем не пошевелил чтобы ему помочь.

----------


## Aly

Vladislav, золотые слова. Надеюсь ему там хорошо.

----------


## June

> Я надеюсь, что ТАМ он нашёл то что искал


 Разве он что-то "там" искал? Он инвалид, искал и нашёл способ прекратить страдания.

----------


## Traumerei

Vladislav, Вы правы.

June,  значит нашел избавление 

Человеку - Rest in peace.

----------


## Игорёк

Житель Казахстана в Саратове..?

----------


## Aly

> Житель Казахстана в Саратове..?


 может родился там или просто по национальности. Но жил то давно в России

----------


## Игорёк

Житель Казахстана не может жить в России больше 3х месяцев. Я к тому что если у него была инвалидность, и собирался помирать - зачем надо было ехать в другую страну? Не факт что это он.

----------


## Aly

Да у него гражданство было давно уже, я уверена. Это он на 100%.

----------


## GematoGen.Tomsk

> Житель Казахстана в Саратове..?


 Насчет жителя - это вы придумали, в новости написано "уроженец".



> Не факт что это он.


 В этой теме два человека, которые его знали - факт, это он.
Даже если не учитывать, что совпадает возраст и город - выбранный способ пока настолько редкий для России, что новости о нем бывают в СМИ всего 1-2 раза в год.

----------


## Unity

Гематогену на заметку: если в районе октября мелькнёт заметка и о новом инциденте в этом месте - то не поминайте лихом.) With love to all of U, my beloved virtual Family... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ncY-VKlH144

----------


## GematoGen.Tomsk

Unity, в каком месте - в Саратове или на форуме? И какой способ?

----------


## Unity

Вот так

----------


## Пулю в бошку

> не поминайте лихом.)


 Что вдохновляет жить до сих пор тебя?

----------

